# Finally, that elusive 2⭐



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It took four months but I finally received my first ever 2 star rating. And I have no idea who it was from or what I supposedly did ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You are now a proud member of the coveted and secret *2** society.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I don't think I'll ever beat @Invisible


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Care to trade?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Care to trade?


For...? ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> For...? ?


Well, I do have a few undeserved *NEAT AND TIDY* badges ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, I do have a few undeserved *NEAT AND TIDY* badges ?


I have one of those, even though I keep my car really clean. But I also have a cool car badge that I don't understand at all. I drive a bare-bones basic 2015 Kia Forte that has a lot more scratches and dents in it than it did four months ago ?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, I do have a few undeserved *NEAT AND TIDY* badges ?


What the hell.... this is my trade... well I can throw a couple badges... and some nice comments.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> It took four months but I finally received my first ever 2 star rating. And I have no idea who it was from or what I supposedly did ?
> View attachment 350518


It is an honor to welcome you into the club! As the official greeter it is my job to:

Give you your award










And present you with an iron on badge that can be put on any jacket used for driving.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol... Its a pain. But it's hilarious.. What makes a pax give a two? Why not just give a 1? There must be some nuance that I'm missing, like "I trod in dog poop which is a 1 star, however it was dry and crumbly so that's a 2". Hmm.. I'm still trying to map that to a ride though without success.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> It took four months but I finally received my first ever 2 star rating. And I have no idea who it was from or what I supposedly did ?
> View attachment 350518


If you had to ask pax for a two star it doesn't count.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Muchado said:


> Lol... Its a pain. But it's hilarious.. What makes a pax give a two? Why not just give a 1? There must be some nuance that I'm missing, like "I trod in dog poop which is a 1 star, however it was dry and crumbly so that's a 2". Hmm.. I'm still trying to map that to a ride though without success.


I sat in a urine soaked seat but it didn't smell all that bad?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't think I'll ever beat @Invisible


LOL. It takes skill and determination to get four 2s.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I have one of those, even though I keep my car really clean. But I also have a cool car badge that I don't understand at all. I drive a bare-bones basic 2015 Kia Forte that has a lot more scratches and dents in it than it did four months ago ?


I'm obsessive about keeping mine clean. I have 68 clean car thingies on Lyft. ONE on Uber. It drives me nuts. ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> If you had to ask pax for a two star it doesn't count.


I didn't, I swear!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I have four 1*s. Then again I don't always work or play well with others.

On the flip side, I have over 100 5* and I've only been at this for 3 weeks.
I tend to move in extremes.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

I have two 1s, neither did I deserve. First guy put the pin 8 miles from where he actually was, next the d-bags that were “not legitimate “.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> First guy put the pin 8 miles from where he actually was


Why didn't you cancel as a no-show?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Why didn't you cancel as a no-show?


Needed the money ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Needed the money ?


I would've collected the $3.75 and moved on. But I know you're in a tiny market so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I would've collected the $3.75 and moved on. But I know you're in a tiny market so I guess that makes sense.


Yeah, it really sucks. Always worse at the end of the month. $3.75 vs $13


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It took four months but I finally received my first ever 2 star rating. And I have no idea who it was from or what I supposedly did ?
> View attachment 350518


Very nicely done. I really like the diversification. I'm also a 4.94 but I'm not nearly as fullbodied as you errr yours are.??


----------

